# Tink Nathan & Concept Archery



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

It's official,Tink Nathan has joined Concept Archery as Pro Hunter.I am proud
to have Tink with us.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Thanks Paul*

Thanks Paul


I am honored to be invited to Join your Team

As I mentioned, I have found the concept of a high let off bow just the ticket for myself and older archers.

Yet The speed from my ConCept 99 was far faster than my Hoyt Xtec at the same weight!
My ConCept 32 is a short sweet smooth and dead silent hunting bow!


You make a great bow and I am sure many hunters will agree once they try the ConCept Series of fine bows
Thanks 

Tink Nathan
Merry Christmas


----------



## Alldayarcher (Dec 25, 2004)

*Tink*



> The bow speed,the production bow at 40lb and 20 inch draw posted a speed
> of 164 at 292 grains of arrow with 3 inch vanes and one brass nok.


Well at least we know where Paul got the bow specs he listed on the other thread!   

Congrats Tink, 
Enjoy the new killin' machine! I'm sure you'll put it through it's paces.
Just watch out for that cable guard if you do the 99% let-off "hang the bow by the string" demonstration.  
Is Dot gonna be shooting Concept as well?


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*ConCept 32*

Thabnks I used it in my Christmas Photo shoot this week.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Paul good luck with your new bow line. Will be looking for at the show. You will get a good man for your product line in Tink, he tells it the way it is.

Tink good luck, cut that beard makes you look to old for a young guy like you, seems we bboth are the same age 63 but still feeling like 20 on some days.

Seems a long way from those bows we shot in Manassas in 1970, my Jenning 4 wheel was the first Jenning compound in cub run archers...I think you were still shooting bear heavy weight bows, till you went over to the dark side with a new PSE 2 wheeler compound

...everyone have a great holiday season. Had a great time with the family and wil open the shop today and make up some new carbon for my own xmas gift to my-self


----------



## Fireman (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Tink you got so much rubber on that bow it looks like I would have trouble lifting it to shoot


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

Welcome Aboard Tink. It will be a pleasure to shoot with you.

See you and Paul at the ATA.

Dave U.


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

Welcome aboard Tink! It will be a pleasure having the privilege to shoot with you on the team this year. rcher54


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Sweet Old Bill As you may remember I Grew my beard in 1965 when i got out of the Army and have never shave3d it once sicne then. Its a trade Mark


MY Jennings 4 wheeler was SN# 461 I was the first in Virginia and was not allowed in NFAA shoot or VBA for a while


Still have it and it still shoots

I shot Howatt & grove recurve before I got my Jennings in may 1971

best TINK

Mechanic Illustrated did a story called he has three string on his bow TINK


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

Great Pic Tink! I want to use it for Christmas cards!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Here is the Official Pix*

Tink Nathan and his ConCept 32 Hunter Gla dto be on Board wi the ConCept team


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Tink, congrats on the new position. Here is an avatar pic for you(if it works), my daughter is showing me how to do this. Hope it works.  

Mark


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Tink, hope to meet up with you this year at the Concept booth, very interested in one of the 99% let off bows, the more letoff the better anymore for me, 80% is good 99% has to be great. See ya, Dave


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Glad to see you joining the team.Maybe after the shoots we talk hunting.By the way I'm a firm believer in #69


----------

